

How Mattermark Teamed Up With Bloomberg Beta to Predict Who Will Start Companies - nishankkhanna
http://www.mattermark.com/how-mattermark-teamed-up-with-bloomberg-beta-to-predict-who-will-start-companies-next/

======
nishankkhanna
What stood out for me from this piece:

> 38% of venture-backed founders are over 40 years old

